# New Video - Video Game



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

DownWindOutdoors said:


>


Oh man...now I have to go find some WiFi and take my lunch break! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Great video again guys. Love the bit of comedy! Amazing how we can hit the tough shots and miss the "easy" ones sometimes!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Great video again guys. Love the bit of comedy! Amazing how we can hit the tough shots and miss the "easy" ones sometimes!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Oh yeah! That one hurt the ego a little.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, those fields are great producer's for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Another great video with pointers. No worries on missing one here and there. I call it seeding the area.


----------

